# Kiwifarms is not different from reddit



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

Kiwitards love to say "haha redditors! thank god we're not them"

But kiwifarms is not much different from reddit, with  as updoot and  as downdoot

don't even get me started on mods

So maybe it's time to stop this cringe superiority complex


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 29, 2021)

There's no shadowban or cross sub automatic ban (if you post in sub x you're banned in sub y) here.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Aug 29, 2021)

Oof, that's a big heckin' yikes, sweaty.

Who hurt you?


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

You didn't include your troon selfie with the OP, so I suspect your post is bullshit.


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 29, 2021)

late as fuck my dude


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 29, 2021)

Niggers.

(This comment will still be here in 5 years.)


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Please kill yourself, using updoot it the equivalent to calling yourself a raging faggot in public.
Go into any reddit board and type the following:
I want to fuck chris chans mother and youre a little niggerfaggot jew
then come back here and tell us were the same

Were also not bought out by the chinese, well until tencent finds out where null lives atleast


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 29, 2021)

Who's the Farms version Bardfinn (and his sad little clique of wankers)?


----------



## Crunchy Oats (Aug 29, 2021)

nigger


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 29, 2021)

LOL only redditors care about stickers.


----------



## Euler's identity (Aug 29, 2021)

This is the same retard who posted his porn folders on here that contained such delights as furry porn and Arthur cartoon porn. A monumental spastic.


----------



## Not Really Here (Aug 29, 2021)

@Work 


Spoiler: Special message for Work only



NiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggeriggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNiggerNigger


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> There's no shadowban or cross sub automatic ban (if you post in sub x you're banned in sub y) here.


That's a good observation, made me think


Madam Nekromantik said:


> LOL only redditors care about stickers.


Untrue. Kiwifarmers care about their reaction score, which is the same as reddit karma
And they love a true and honest green badge, which is equal to reddit gold.


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

Euler's identity said:


> This is the same retard who posted his porn folders on here that contained such delights as furry porn and Arthur cartoon porn. A monumental spastic.


No, I have deleted all of my arthur porn since then. Please stay on topic


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> That's a good observation, made me think
> 
> Untrue. Kiwifarmers care about their reaction score, which is the same as reddit karma
> And they love a true and honest green badge, which is equal to reddit gold.


Nigga, are you too retarded to understand the difference? th is a one time payment and our stickers dont cost real fucking money. What do you want us to do? remove the stickers so we cant rate you autistic anymore?



Work said:


> No, I have deleted all of my arthur porn since then. Please stay on topic


Stay on topic? you a mod or something? were gonna call you a sex retard for as long as we want


----------



## Next Task (Aug 29, 2021)

Go to Reddit. Post a link to the Farms. See how long it stays up.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

There is no "karma" here.
Also people do not give a fuck if you are not PC as long as you are not autistic.
Also hello Ralph sok or orbiter.
It does not matter if you deleted your Arthur porn. Once a fetishist always a fetishist.
Oh I remember you.


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> No, I have deleted all of my arthur porn since then. Please stay on topic


I agree we should not talk about this thread.





						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net
				



No one should read this thread by you





						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net
				



Or even talk about it





						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						I am turning into a lolcow
					

I always loved to laugh at lolcows, but I am slowly turning into one and that scares me  reasons: 1- I don't have a job: I have recently graduated and couldn't find an internship 2- I live with my parents 3- I have no friends and aspergers 4- I masturbate to sonic/furry porn: my furry porn...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Aug 29, 2021)

You sound like a fat girl... Are you a fat girl OP?


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Stay on topic? you a mod or something? were gonna call you a sex retard for as long as we want


I have heard of the terms sex offender and sex pest, but never "sex retard". Sex is not measureable with intelligence, plus I have deleted my arthur porn collec


JamalActimel said:


> I agree we should not talk about this thread.


Bro in that thread I said that I deleted my arthur porn
*PROOFS*​


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Bro in that thread I said that I deleted my arthur porn


Well I don't blame you for deleting it I blame you for having one


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I have heard of the terms sex offender and sex pest, but never "sex retard". Sex is not measureable with intelligence, plus I have deleted my arthur porn collec
> 
> Bro in that thread I said that I deleted my arthur porn


Did you get into some car accident or did you not get enough oxygen during birth? If you want to move on then make a new fucking account and come here not acting like a complete retard
Nobody is talking about you having that porn in your collection right now, theyre talking about you having that porn in the first place


----------



## OC Donut Steel (Aug 29, 2021)

How's the job search coming along?


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Did you get into some car accident or did you not get enough oxygen during birth? If you want to move on then make a new fucking account and come here not acting like a complete retard


You have hitler profile picture and Nig in your name, you are a trihard edgelord

However I do not care because I was bullied a lot in school and am numb to it. _Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me_


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me


Look at this naive little cocksucking faggot, trying ever so hard to rise above their station in life.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> You have hitler profile picture and Nig in your name, you are a trihard edgelord
> 
> However I do not care because I was bullied a lot in school and am numb to it. _Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me_


You know what, i just read up on you, you should get yourself that banner cause if somebody deserves it its fucking you. If youre playing the part of an autist youre doing that very well
And now get some help cause youre not gonna find it here


----------



## OfficerBagget (Aug 29, 2021)

Majority of members on the farms are actually Redditors who got nuked for their faggotry and now they made their faggotry take refuge here. Everytime a subreddit gets nuked, every circlejerking faggot from that sub migrates here. Even happened to some Troon Subreddits


----------



## stupid orc (Aug 29, 2021)

i can never get enough pedofurrytard posting.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

OC Donut Steel said:


> How's the job search coming along?


Thanks for asking, I don't have much friends and my parents are neglectful so I don't get to talk about it

I have earned a not-bad amount of money from doing freelance gigs, but I still don't have a full time job


NigKid said:


> And now get some help cause youre not gonna find it here


I wish so. I crave help like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

No no. 
Let's stay ON topic. Why are you interested in underage animals?


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I wish so. I crave help like you wouldn't believe


unless youre in some 2.5-3rd world shithole you wont have trouble finding some support group for your autism, you dont need to pay for therapy so get some results.


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 2491383
> No no.
> Let's stay ON topic. Why are you interested in underage animals?


I am not interested in underage animals. All porn I look at have anthros with human bodies and adult consciousness.


----------



## Cool Username (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Untrue. Kiwifarmers care about their reaction score, which is the same as reddit karma


Imo kiwifarmers don't care that much about the reaction score, at least not in the same way as Redditors care about karma. That's why everybody is always humble-bragging and virtue-signalling on reddit, while here it's more like a bunch of apes flinging shit at each other.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> However I do not care because I was bullied a lot in school and am numb to it.


No1 caer. Unlike Reddit, we're not your personal blog to cry on. We literally don't give a shit who hurt you here. If you act like an autist, then it's open season to kick the sped. If you think we're not much different than Reddit, please try to talk about your Arthur porn collection there. Or perhaps you've tried before and you're mad that a free speech gossip board doesn't like your West-loli collection, either?

Nool should manually give you a pale green banner because your takes fit all too well with the lot of them.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I am not interested in underage animals. All porn I look at have anthros with human bodies and adult conscious.


That's it. I am sick of you. You want to fight or something? What is your deal? Come to my house. Fuck around and find out. I am a professional bodybuilder/MMA fighter. Come at me bro. My address: 25 SW 8th Cy, Delray Beach, FL USA.

Let me know when you get close. I will go outside. Let's sort it out like men.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I am not interested in underage animals. All porn I look at have anthros with human bodies and adult conscious.


No. George is a 3rd grader. 
Arthur is GOING into 4th grade.
The ADULTS in that cartoon are the teachers and the parents. If you have drawing of the kids you ARE interested in the under age.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 29, 2021)

Nah, not really. Reddit is basically the worst platform possible for debate. With an imageboard like 4chan, everyone is anonymous and once a thread is over, the discussion disappears and everyone moves on. But with Reddit, someone can look through your post history and find something they don't like, and then try to use that against you when you're both arguing about something completely different. Or failing that, they'll use some pointless factoid about your reddit account: Redditors think that "you must be a troll, your account is only a few months old" and "says the guy with negative karma points" are actual arguments.

On the other hand, traditional forums (like Kiwi Farms and Something Awful) have user accounts too, but they have a community feeling to them where you feel like there are certain people that you know well. This means that there's a level of accountability because you have to interact with those people a lot so you don't want them to be too upset with you, whereas Reddit is so large and splintered between different sub-communities that you will often never talk to someone ever again after a single interaction. Reddit thus occupies an uncomfortable middle ground where there's a lack of anonymity so people will try to use other things you've said against you, but there's also a lack of community accountability so people feel like they can act like assholes to each other.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 29, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> That's it. I am sick of you. You want to fight or something? What is your deal? Come to my house. Fuck around and find out. I am a professional bodybuilder/MMA fighter. Come at me bro. My address: 25 SW 8th Cy, Delray Beach, FL USA.
> 
> Let me know when you get close. I will go outside. Let's sort it out like men.


Please livestream this


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I am not interested in underage animals.


Just perfectly consenting adult animals, right?


----------



## Rent Tin (Aug 29, 2021)

There's definitely a much larger feeling of community on KiwiFarms and a general forum culture.  I don't believe Reddit has either of these things, being a series of kind of sub-forums that are more or less unrelated and can leak into each other in weird and chaotic ways.


----------



## Large (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> No. George is a 3rd grader.
> Arthur is GOING into 4th grade.
> The ADULTS in that cartoon are the teachers and the parents. If you have drawing of the kids you ARE interested in the under age.


@Work Be honest did you ever feel turned on by an actual child? youre anonymous so dont be shy


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

This site is comprised of Reddit rejects. It's worse.


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> That's it. I am sick of you. You want to fight or something? What is your deal? Come to my house. Fuck around and find out.


You are mad at the internet


NigKid said:


> @Work Be honest did you ever feel turned on by an actual child? youre anonymous so dont be shy


No I do not. Children cannot consent, and they do not have curves anyway


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> No I do not. Children cannot consent, and they do not have curves anyway


do i have to explain why that answer is not satisfactory in the slightest?


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> You are mad at the internet


He is mad ON the internet. No one sane would be a janny here.


----------



## OC Donut Steel (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thanks for asking, I don't have much friends and my parents are neglectful so I don't get to talk about it
> 
> I have earned a not-bad amount of money from doing freelance gigs, but I still don't have a full time job
> 
> I wish so. I crave help like you wouldn't believe


Good to hear that you're keeping yourself productive. Hope you'll find one with healthcare coverage.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> You are mad at the internet


In the golden years newfaggots like you would of been halal'd within the week of registration and sent running back to the safety of your reddit and tumblr pages. To type up gaint walls of text about how the big bad K-Farmers are evil and you totally aren't bad like them, that your curiosity got the best of you. That you've let the rebellious urge to be naughty and edgy run through your veins, but at heart you are truly a good Christian boy.

Newfaggots like you and this kind of newfaggotry like thinking is what is ruining this website. You and your kin are the nail in the coffin of what was once the great Kiwi Farms (tm). You should be ashamed to call yourself a K-Farmer.

In fact, I bet you dont even call yourself one, do you? You’re ashamed aren't you? What would mommy and daddy say if they found out? What about your friends, your popularity? No, a newfaggot like you would never feel pride in their interactions with this community. Would never proudly wear their K-Farmer shirts in public. I have 4 official and 1 counterfeit, but thats besides the point because a newfaggot like you would never own a single one let alone wear it outside of the safety of their bedroom!

Fuck off newfaggot, fuck off all of you newfaggots. You sicken me.

Go do a kickflip into traffic.


----------



## Work (Aug 29, 2021)

Beautiful Border said:


> Nah, not really. Reddit is basically the worst platform possible for debate. With an imageboard like 4chan, everyone is anonymous and once a thread is over, the discussion disappears and everyone moves on. But with Reddit, someone can look through your post history and find something they don't like, and then try to use that against you when you're both arguing about something completely different. Or failing that, they'll use some pointless factoid about your reddit account: Redditors think that "you must be a troll, your account is only a few months old" and "says the guy with negative karma points" are actual arguments.


Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


you have to understand that you are in a very small minority with your porn library, most of us do not share a history that degenerate extent.
If you want to discuss a matter without your past baggage you should just make a new account because we will never let this go


----------



## caps lock (Aug 29, 2021)

I thought 8chan was dead and 4chan faggots gave up on this tactic, what gives?


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> No. George is a 3rd grader.
> Arthur is GOING into 4th grade.
> The ADULTS in that cartoon are the teachers and the parents. If you have drawing of the kids you ARE interested in the under age.


Let's be real. OP probably follows the rule of loli for their collection of Arthur porn. "Well in this *ALTERNATE UNIVERSE*, they are like 18 and they just happen to look 7."

Loli-jerkers should be treated like pedophiles that jerk to child porn.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 29, 2021)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/is-kiwifarms-the-new-reddit.77145/


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 29, 2021)

JamalActimel said:


> I agree we should not talk about this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's why he's mad about stickers. Why would you even admit to having Arthur porn.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Synthwave Obsessed said:


> Loli-jerkers should be treated like pedophiles that jerk to child porn.


which they are, and im tired of pretending theyre not, nobody jacks off to the character of a fucking drawing, they jack of to the body


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


Cancelling means being a sensitive pussy. 
Underage porn fascination means you need to be labeled a person of interest so you are UNABLE to edit your post. So you have a stigma of a weirdo.


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Aug 29, 2021)

Abbystrans said:


> This site is comprised of Reddit rejects. It's worse.


Trans people is an oxymoron; they're not people if they're trans. The world is benefitted when they kill themselves. Their family and friends are grateful that they no longer have a person-shaped burden in their lives, and taxpayers are grateful there's one less person-shaped tax leech. 41% is a good start, but we strive for 100%.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


I was actually on your side until this thread happened, Work. That's over now. I'm going to start start continuously trying to get you fired from whatever pathetic, degrading, minimum-wage jobs you can manage to find. You'd better get used to mindless, underpaid shitkicking work fit for ex-convicts and drug addicts, because I'm going to ensure every single workplace you ever manage to find yourself in becomes aware of your past history, from misogyny, to pedophilia, to keeping a folder of Arthur porn. If they continue to employ you I'm going to singlehandedly astroturf them with letter-writing campaigns and SEO-bomb their brand name with shocking exposes on the type of person they hire.

I'm not going to stop there, though. I'm going to go after your wife. I'm going to go after your parents. I'm going to go after every single member of your extended family, your friends, I'm going to dox and ruin anyone who so much as leaves you an encouraging message on twitter. I'm going to pay to have the graves of your ancestors visited by craigslist whores and pissed on. I am going to devote hours of every day in my worthless, empty life to making you suffer, and I'm going to do this relentlessly for decades, and I'm going to call in all my chips and have all of the heaviest hitters here join me in this relentless crusade. I am going to turn your entire existence into a never-ending carousel of being fucked with in every way it's possible to anonymously fuck with a person within the confines of the law, and I am never, ever going to stop because I am a severely autistic sociopath with no sense of proportion and nothing better to do with my life.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't know nigger, I can post this song without any consequences.




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## caps lock (Aug 29, 2021)

How do you not recognize any of this as copypasta or bait? Are you just that attention starved or retarded?


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

caps lock said:


> How do you not recognize any of this as copypasta or bait? Are you just that attention starved or retarded?


What the fuck did you just say about him you little bitch?


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> There is no "karma" here.






Ok


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

caps lock said:


> How do you not recognize any of this as copypasta or bait? Are you just that attention starved or retarded?


We do.
My focus was his folder of underage porn for sake of tagging who to AVOID.
Nobody gives a shit about score. Look at Tommy Tooter. His negative in the millions yet he STILL persists.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


"MOM! DAD! MEAN PEOPLE IN THE INTERNET ARE TRYING TO CANCEL ME OVER MY PORN COLLECTION! I WILLINGLY SHOWED THEM PICTURES OF MY ARTHUR PORN AND OTHER DEGENERATE SHIT AND THEY ARE NOW MAKING FUN OF ME! DAD? PLEASE DON'T BE DISAPPOINTED!"

Shut the fuck up. You're not being canceled. You don't even know what that word means. Just because the word is cool, hip, and trendy on Reddit and Twitter doesn't mean you're going to make us all shudder and curl up under our rocks. Your buzzwords have no power here. You're mad that you willingly posted intimately private information about yourself and are being made fun of for it. 

This is written above the post box all over this website and absolute autists like you still find a way to cry when you do the opposite:


----------



## Null (Aug 29, 2021)

if you want to argue this point seriously, the main difference is that the stickers have zero actual impact on your account. You aren't automatically banned, your posts don't get hidden or presented differently. The only thing reactions do practically is determine highlights.


----------



## caps lock (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I have deleted my arthur folder, which part of that can't you understand, you fucking woman?


Ok, now let's back up, you had an Arthur folder.
How long have you been a furry? @Work


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I have deleted my arthur folder, which part of that can't you understand, you fucking woman?


I'm not convinced.  I bet you've still got some dank Arthur tucked away somewhere.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> I have deleted my arthur folder, which part of that can't you understand, you fucking woman?


if you think you can come in here and out yourself as a borderline pedo and then tell us to ignore that fact while debating you you are too far gone


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 29, 2021)

This dumb motherfucker's stupidity has made Nool come out of vacation status.


----------



## caps lock (Aug 29, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> I'm not convinced.  I bet you've still got some dank Arthur tucked away somewhere.


I'd be fine with a screencap of @Work 's desktop.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Null said:


> if you want to argue this point seriously, the main difference is that the stickers have zero actual impact on your account.


Psychologically traumatising the person controlling the account has a real and measurable impact on the account. Sticker abuse is real and the consequences are permanent and devastating.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Psychologically traumatising the person controlling the account has a real and measurable impact on the account. Sticker abuse is real and the consequences are permanent and devastating.


Imagine being traumatised by a silly sticker.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Aug 29, 2021)

Synthwave Obsessed said:


> This dumb motherfucker's stupidity has made Nool come out of vacation status.


Not only that.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Aug 29, 2021)

Posting in a roll bread. This is your brain on autism.


----------



## Null (Aug 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Psychologically traumatising the person controlling the account has a real and measurable impact on the account. Sticker abuse is real and the consequences are permanent and devastating.


i turned the notifications off day 1 and I made that default but then people complained because people not only get angry over sticker notifications they actually want to see them so they can be angry


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

Derailing the thread. Why the fuck are banned accounts not visible? It's like a huge chunk of the site's history is wiped off the map.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Internet Explorer said:


> Imagine being traumatised by a silly sticker.


I don't have to imagine it you faggot people have given me 'dumb' stickers before and it hurts.

It never stops hurting.


----------



## Null (Aug 29, 2021)

Synthwave Obsessed said:


> This dumb motherfucker's stupidity has made Nool come out of vacation status.


First week of september. It is august. I don't understand how people don't understand the simple things like this. I stream on Fridays at 6pm CEST / EDT every week and I still get asked what time I stream. I say I'm taking a week break from September 1st and September 7th and people think I'm taking a break the nano second I finish that sentence. People don't fucking listen.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Null said:


> i turned the notifications off day 1 and I made that default but then people complained because people not only get angry over sticker notifications they actually want to see them so they can be angry


Maybe you should change all the negative stickers to something more positive like 'I disagree but I still love you' surely nobody would complain about that, right?


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 29, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Maybe you should change all the negative stickers to something more positive like 'I disagree but I still love you' surely nobody would complain about that, right?


That's the gayest thing I've ever heard in my life.
"Kill yourself" would be a better replacement.


----------



## Neil (Aug 29, 2021)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> "Kill yourself" would be a better replacement.


unironically agree


----------



## Beautiful Border (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


I think you missed the point I was making. The idea is that people tend to be more careful about what they post on KF vs. on a disposable Reddit account, hence why there is a feeling of accountability here that Reddit lacks. Most people wouldn't post about liking weird animal porn here lest they become "the guy who likes weird animal porn".


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

I'm not moving an inch before I understand why I can't see @Arm Pit Cream's account. That boi is getting splintered on splinter sites rn.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> That's a good observation, made me think
> 
> Untrue. Kiwifarmers care about their reaction score, which is the same as reddit karma
> And they love a true and honest green badge, which is equal to reddit gold.


You really should have lurked more before you came to the farms. At most reactions are used as a way to say something about a post without having to actually type something out. Like someone wanting to tell you you're retarded without it just being a two word reply which is a waste of time.


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

All the threads APC made. All the sweat he's poured, Gone. Made immaterial in lieu of an account whose name Null fears most of all: @Work.


----------



## caps lock (Aug 29, 2021)

@Work I found a friend for you pal. 
Now , @Wool is into toddlercon but you're a begger so don't be picky.





						@Wool tries to defend his toddlercon collection
					

If anything it's proof that there is a god that a degenerate like you won't be able to procreate




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Dyn (Aug 29, 2021)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Like someone wanting to tell you you're retarded without it just being a two word reply which is a waste of time.


Any time anyone spends telling this absolute faggot of an OP that he's retarded is time well spent. If I was having open chest heart surgery and the surgeon took a quick break to fatfinger 'ur fuckin retard' at OP I wouldn't be the slightest bit mad.


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 29, 2021)

Abbystrans said:


> Derailing the thread. Why the fuck are banned accounts not visible? It's like a huge chunk of the site's history is wiped off the map.





Abbystrans said:


> I'm not moving an inch before I understand why I can't see @Arm Pit Cream's account. That boi is getting splintered on splinter sites rn.





Abbystrans said:


> All the threads APC made. All the sweat he's poured, Gone. Made immaterial in lieu of an account whose name Null fears most of all: @Work.








						WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN?
					

I'm not proposing changes, perse, just curious to see what the general consensus is. I personally think hiding profiles is a pointless and non-beneficial feature that could be removed.




					kiwifarms.net
				




Bypass user privacy permission also bypasses username change privacy, it sucks though.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Aug 29, 2021)

I feel dumb because I was shitposting about Nool being on vacation. I should have said "perma vacation" because Reddit has proved that Null AKA Ethan, killed himself. When do I get so mad that I make my "KF=Reddit" thread?


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

Synthwave Obsessed said:


> I feel dumb because I was shitposting about Nool being on vacation. I should have said "perma vacation" because Reddit has proved that Null AKA Ethan, killed himself. When do I get so mad that I make my "KF=Reddit" thread?


i know its hard... i almost felt like i saw him in this thread just now
its gonna get better after some time


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 29, 2021)

caps lock said:


> @Work I found a friend for you pal.
> Now , @Wool is into toddlercon but you're a begger so don't be picky.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me ask you this, have you seen @Wool  And @Work  In the same room at the same time?


----------



## NigKid (Aug 29, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Let me ask you this, have you seen @Wool  And @Work  In the same room at the same time?


Hey wool if work IS your second account after wool please unironically neck yourself.


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

José Mourinho said:


> WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN? WHY ARE USER PROFILES HIDDEN?
> 
> 
> I'm not proposing changes, perse, just curious to see what the general consensus is. I personally think hiding profiles is a pointless and non-beneficial feature that could be removed.
> ...


Thank you for the information kind stranger! On that note could you please ban sock accounts? That includes me and @secret watcher.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

I wonder.
Ross is this you? 
Metokur mentioned you the other day.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> That's a good observation, made me think
> 
> Untrue. Kiwifarmers care about their reaction score, which is the same as reddit karma
> And they love a true and honest green badge, which is equal to reddit gold.


Eh mine was gifted to me. Its neat but i could live without. Redditors however have a mental breakdown when they don't get enough updoots for their heccin ebin doggo memes good sir


----------



## Revo (Aug 29, 2021)

I am waiting to see this thread being moved to Spergatory.


----------



## No Exit (Aug 29, 2021)

NOOO KIWIFARMS IS NOT LIKE REDDIT OUR STICKERS ARE BETTER ABD WE CAN SAY NIGGER HERE!!!1!!


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 29, 2021)

Better yet maybe merge it with @Wool thread?
They can go at each other there.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 29, 2021)

No Exit said:


> View attachment 2491528 NOOO KIWIFARMS IS NOT LIKE REDDIT OUR STICKERS ARE BETTER ABD WE CAN SAY NIGGER HERE!!!1!!


Sweet heccin post good sir, heres a doggodoot


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Better yet maybe merge it with @Wool thread?


I've seen Ghostbusters enough times to know that you _never_ cross the streams.


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. 


AAAAAAAAA.

A.


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## KittyGremlin (Aug 29, 2021)

Hmmm, I see. So, how's your sex life?


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


Wanting to point & laugh at you & cancel you are 2 very diffrent things...


----------



## Apis mellifera (Aug 29, 2021)

Stickers are pretty meaningless, if you'd lurked moar you would have known that.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Aug 29, 2021)

@Work cope and seethe


----------



## Faye (Aug 29, 2021)

Abbystrans said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAA.
> ...


I can relate to this post spiritually.


----------



## Everybody (Aug 29, 2021)

I like that there's no "promoted posts", no wallstreetbets and no ads.
We can upvote posts and get "highlights" in threads which makes it easier to find the interesting comments without competing for rewards (I can't believe people actually buy that shit).


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Aug 29, 2021)

Kiwifarms doesn't require that you suck 5 girldicks and write an essay about how much you enjoyed it before you can make an account


----------



## Everybody (Aug 29, 2021)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Kiwifarms doesn't require that you suck 5 girldicks and write an essay about how much you enjoyed it before you can make an account


Except for now then?


----------



## Cool Dog (Aug 29, 2021)

Just a reminder that OP is a pedo, furry, schizo, no-meds-taking german(turkroach) on welfare

He's potentially germany's answer to chris-chan


----------



## m1ddl3m4rch (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


_'My reputation precedes me in social circles, thus proving all social circles are reddit.'  _


----------



## Abbystrans (Aug 29, 2021)

*My reputation precedes me in social circles, thus proving all social circles are reddit.*


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 29, 2021)

@Work
There are two major differences:
1. Only retarded Farms users make fuss about stickers and often get mocked for doing so. The first rule of the Sticker club is: we don't talk about stickers.
2. We can be assholes and say no-no words here. The forum is centered around free speech and political neutrality so the only way to get permabanned (at least for what I've seen so far) is to fedpost, a-log repeatedly despite being told to stop or harass staff and other user in a non-entertaining spastic way.



Work said:


> However I do not care because I was bullied a lot in school and am numb to it.


I wonder why...



Work said:


> _Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me_


More like: "_Sticks and stones can't break my bones but stickers really hurt me."_


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 29, 2021)

Atleast I can call people faggots here's without a tranny mod banning me


----------



## IKOL (Aug 29, 2021)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> Who hurt you?


I did. And my toxic avatar.

Problems, officer?


----------



## BeanRespecter (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thanks for asking, I don't have much friends and my parents are neglectful so I don't get to talk about it
> 
> I have earned a not-bad amount of money from doing freelance gigs, but I still don't have a full time job
> 
> I wish so. I crave help like you wouldn't believe


Your parents neglect you because you suck lol


----------



## ClownBrew (Aug 29, 2021)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Kiwifarms doesn't require that you suck 5 girldicks and write an essay about how much you enjoyed it before you can make an account



unless you count Null's


----------



## Cabbagerolls (Aug 29, 2021)

"It has post reactions that imply positive or negative attitude, therefore Reddit."

Were you dropped on your head as a child once per week or more?


----------



## Socrates (Aug 29, 2021)

ok


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 29, 2021)

Your dumb stickers. Give them to me.


----------



## Wool (Aug 29, 2021)

@Oliveoil


----------



## Socrates (Aug 29, 2021)

Oh? Worm?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Aug 29, 2021)

I've never used Reddit so its different.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 29, 2021)

You guys are exactly the same as reddit, just the parts of reddit that get banned once they grow too popular. FPH and that kind of shit. 

At least you're better then r/subredditdrama though. Swear to god those pussies idea of "drama" is "somebody said mean word"


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 29, 2021)

Hitler did nothing wrong, Obama was a gay nigger, Bush did 9/11.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 29, 2021)

We must secure an existence for our people and a future for white children so the beauty of the white aryan woman shall not parish from this earth


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 29, 2021)

Work said:


> Thank you for your analysis, however kiwifarmers are trying to ridicule me based on my past porn collection in this thread, so you just proved that kiwifarms is just like reddit and they try to cancel you based on your past history.


You dumb nigger faggot we won't cancel you, hell you keep being so retarded eventually you'll get your own thread where we mock you constantly.


----------



## Chatspiracy Theorist (Aug 29, 2021)

Untrue, Kiwifarms killcount is AT LEAST 7, how many confirmed kills does reddit have?

checkmate tumblrinas


----------



## Cool Username (Aug 29, 2021)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Kiwifarms doesn't require that you suck 5 girldicks and write an essay about how much you enjoyed it before you can make an account


Wait, it doesn't?!


----------



## Shig O'nella (Aug 29, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> Better yet maybe merge it with @Wool thread?
> They can go at each other there.


Breeding the pair of them might not be the best idea.


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 29, 2021)

I just downvoted your comment.

FAQ​What does this mean?​The amount of score (points) on your comment and Kiwifarms account has decreased by one.

Why did you do this?​There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be unworthy of positive or neutral points. These include, but are not limited to:


Rudeness towards other farmers,
Spreading incorrect information,
Sarcasm not correctly flagged with a /sneed.
Am I banned from the KiwiFarms?​No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an additional downvote, which may put your commenting and posting privileges in jeopardy.

I don't believe my comment deserved a downvote. Can you un-downvote it?​Sure, mistakes happen. But only in exceedingly rare circumstances will I undo a downvote. If you would like to issue an appeal, shoot me a private message explaining what I got wrong. I tend to respond to KiwiFarms PMs within several minutes. Do note, however, that over 99.9% of downvote appeals are rejected, and yours is likely no exception.

How can I prevent this from happening in the future?​Accept the downvote and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on Kiwifarms.net. I will continue to issue downvotes until you improve your conduct. Remember: KiwiFarms is privilege, not a right


----------



## Gimmick Account (Aug 30, 2021)

I do agree somewhat with the dipshit OP in that stickers are a vulnerability. It doesn't matter if they don't do anything important, and it doesn't matter how real users use them, but you have to think about how a coordinated outside presence of glowing niggers would employ them. 
You can implement a perception of groupthink opinions and chilling effects against wrongthink a lot more easily with updoots. Even if you're a tough internet guy it's a slow, heuristic influence


----------



## Apis mellifera (Aug 30, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> I do agree somewhat with the dipshit OP in that stickers are a vulnerability. It doesn't matter if they don't do anything important, and it doesn't matter how real users use them, but you have to think about how a coordinated outside presence of glowing niggers would employ them.
> You can implement a perception of groupthink opinions and chilling effects against wrongthink a lot more easily with updoots. Even if you're a tough internet guy it's a slow, heuristic influence


just ignore the stickers, simple as.


----------



## Crazedking (Aug 30, 2021)

Gimmick Account said:


> I do agree somewhat with the dipshit OP in that stickers are a vulnerability. It doesn't matter if they don't do anything important, and it doesn't matter how real users use them, but you have to think about how a coordinated outside presence of glowing niggers would employ them.
> You can implement a perception of groupthink opinions and chilling effects against wrongthink a lot more easily with updoots. Even if you're a tough internet guy it's a slow, heuristic influence


god i wish a bunch of glowniggers would come in and mass negrate ppl in some stupid psyop. The thought of it fills me with glee.


----------



## The Rabbit Holes (Aug 30, 2021)

good bot.


----------



## Honk Hill (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks for the incest coins kind stranger.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 30, 2021)

Why do the self-perceiving internet tough guys break down over stickers? 

Nobody stick-cares but your sensitive, dumb ass.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Aug 30, 2021)

OP is gay. More news on reddit.


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 30, 2021)

Upvotes/downvotes here don't effectively hide the opinions of others and make threads echo chambers. You can be the most autistic piece of shit on the site and have the same visibility as everyone else, positive or negative ratings only have as much power as you give them. 

Also you can say nigger here.


----------



## deso2y (Aug 30, 2021)

This is wrong, you should consoom kiwifarms and not reddit
Edit: Thanks for the winner sticker kind stranger, I didn’t expect this post to blow up!
Edit 2: OMG 30 LIKES ?! YOU GUISE ROCK
Edit 3: Ok guys cool it with the dumb stickers, ok? I've only expressed an opinion that was approved as rightthink by the mods
Edit 4: Guys please I'm sorry I called a trans woman dumb 9 years ago, I was depressed and had untreated ADHD and I have atoned 8 months ago by donating my home and all my possessions to 3 trans women of colour (fweinds of my heckin awesome wife, who is also trans by the way), please stop sending me death threats
Edit 5: you stepped out of the line by swatting my parents, expect to hear from my lawyer Mr. Shekelsteinberg.


----------



## Don't Tread on Me (Aug 30, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I was actually on your side until this thread happened, Work. That's over now. I'm going to start start continuously trying to get you fired from whatever pathetic, degrading, minimum-wage jobs you can manage to find. You'd better get used to mindless, underpaid shitkicking work fit for ex-convicts and drug addicts, because I'm going to ensure every single workplace you ever manage to find yourself in becomes aware of your past history, from misogyny, to pedophilia, to keeping a folder of Arthur porn. If they continue to employ you I'm going to singlehandedly astroturf them with letter-writing campaigns and SEO-bomb their brand name with shocking exposes on the type of person they hire.
> 
> I'm not going to stop there, though. I'm going to go after your wife. I'm going to go after your parents. I'm going to go after every single member of your extended family, your friends, I'm going to dox and ruin anyone who so much as leaves you an encouraging message on twitter. I'm going to pay to have the graves of your ancestors visited by craigslist whores and pissed on. I am going to devote hours of every day in my worthless, empty life to making you suffer, and I'm going to do this relentlessly for decades, and I'm going to call in all my chips and have all of the heaviest hitters here join me in this relentless crusade. I am going to turn your entire existence into a never-ending carousel of being fucked with in every way it's possible to anonymously fuck with a person within the confines of the law, and I am never, ever going to stop because I am a severely autistic sociopath with no sense of proportion and nothing better to do with my life.


Tbh this makes us sound like the Superwholock fandom on Tumblr.


----------



## Gimmick Account (Aug 30, 2021)

Anybody who disagrees with me glows or is dumb because I am always right.

Mass manipulation through doots has been the point of Reddit for a decade. It wouldn't be "a massive psyop", it's standard operating procedure with off-the-shelf tools at this point. Not thinking in terms of security wrt the shit that's ruined the internet is naive.

The point of those strategies is patient long-term cultural cultivation. Even if you are strong and brave and immune to stickers, as many fucktards ITT are strangely proud of (please tell us about it again for the twentieth time btw), post-merge users are objectively retarded little baby brains for example and in a couple years there'll be a lot more of them shitting into each others' mouths.
Every site works this way perpetually and maybe you've noticed that they never get less retarded over time.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 30, 2021)

i called it back like in 2019 that this place will become mean reddit and that i will have sex. both have happened, and both of them were gay.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Aug 30, 2021)

Work said:


> No, I have deleted all of my arthur porn since then. Please stay on topic


The fact that you don’t understand people are shitting on you for having a “collection” of Arthur porn is sending my sides into orbit. How retarded are you?


----------



## TheSkoomer (Aug 31, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Click play and enjoy the audio background while you read, nigger.


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Aug 31, 2021)

Work said:


> I have heard of the terms sex offender and sex pest, but never "sex retard". Sex is not measureable with intelligence, plus I have deleted my arthur porn collec
> 
> Bro in that thread I said that I deleted my arthur porn
> *PROOFS*​


Reddit nigger cope.


----------



## cow-wannabe (Aug 31, 2021)

I personally use *the reaction score divided by the number of posts* to calculate how insecure, how desperate for approval, and how likely to conform a poster is. A bit autistic when debating online I know, but it's invaluable when you're trawling for sex or cash.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Sep 2, 2021)

Negrates and autism stickers are just proof that butthurt Post-Merge subhumans can't handle any posts or ideas that make them uncomfortable lol, wear them with pride.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2021)

I always give puzzle pieces as a compliment.

Edit : I always make a custom status which correlates to my last post, which I edit to explain that very fact


----------



## potato in mah painus (Sep 4, 2021)

No censorship, no score based post positioning, no paid for promotional tweets (downvote these on reddit, watch your account get banned).  I can call @Work a niggerfaggot, dogfucker, or horsesucker without repercussions other then maybe a tard sticker or two.


----------



## draggs (Sep 4, 2021)

The proportion of faggots here _does_ seem to be increasing


----------



## 3MMA (Sep 12, 2021)

Never used reddit, but from what I’ve seen, Kiwi Farms isn’t very much like reddit.

This thread seems kind of silly. I’m thinking OP was in a bad mood, maybe needed to log out. Can’t see anyone making a comparison like that in good faith, it would likely be a bad mood thing.

Or even a small moment of butthurt.

Look, _any_ site has ups & downs. I notice sometimes people here act like sheeple, monkey see, monkey do, & echo chamber BS, but, no worse than any other site, & actually better than most sites.

This is nothing like some crap site w/ “approved thoughts.” There are some mentalities here (as everywhere) where you get followers, imitators, bandwagon riders, & other bullshit, but if that’s not your thing, don’t participate. There’s room enough for you to think your thoughts & maybe even express them. You might not win a popularity contest, but, are you really on KF to win one anyway?

Hope to fuck not.


----------



## hamsters are cool (Sep 13, 2021)

Dumb take. This place is the equivalent to a shit-infested public toilet that has never been cleaned. The only reason any retard should use this site is to cringe at equally retarded lolcows. It's also a place to spew all the toxic things that would be censored anywhere else. And I for one like my downvotes and autistic stickers.

One commonality is that there's no such thing as a hot redditor, and certainly no such thing as a hot KF user.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 13, 2021)

It's less gay/pedo than than Reddit, and less retarded than 4chan.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Sep 16, 2021)

Friendly reminder that @Work is likely a work.


----------



## ogmudbone (Oct 3, 2021)

Work said:


> You have hitler profile picture and Nig in your name, you are a trihard edgelord
> 
> However I do not care because I was bullied a lot in school and am numb to it. _Sticks and stones may hurt my bones, but words can't hurt me_


Thats projection.


----------



## CrystalChevvy (Oct 23, 2021)

Of course it's not. The only difference is that we have fewer trannies.


----------

